# Shooting 10 yards with 20 yard pin



## mullannix930 (May 14, 2010)

ust wanting to get clarification. If my sights are set for 20 yards, and I shoot at 10 yards, my impact should be high. Am I correct on that? I was in a limited distance range, and only had 10 yards. The bow is used and I am just trying to figure out if I am close. I am about 1-2" high at 10 yards.


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

mullannix930 said:


> I am about 1-2" high at 10 yards.


That's about right for me, too.


----------



## mullannix930 (May 14, 2010)

Ok, good. Also does the hash marks on a sight adjustment (Truglo Bright-Sight) amount to any specific change at a set range?


----------



## Wildan (Jul 29, 2011)

Two inch's high at 10 yards and two inch's low at 30 yards,wait,why do I need more than one pin for hunting?A little sarcastic this morning,with the speed of today's bows for most people one pin with suffice for hunting out to 40 yards or so with a little practice.
I set my HHA slider at about 27 yards and that covers 95% of my hunting situations.


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

Depends on your setup. For my 60# / 28" setup with 308 gr target arrows 10 yds and 20 yds are both dead on with my 20 yd pin. The reason for this is that the trajectory of an arrow is an arc (upside down parabola) so there will be 2 distances for every pin that will be dead on, one closer then at the sighted in distance. Another example is on the NFAA field course bunny stage where the closest shot is 20 ft. For my setup, my 30 yd pin is dead on at 20ft.


----------



## mullannix930 (May 14, 2010)

OK. I know several shots were my fault, haven't shot a bow in years, but I am consistently 2" high at 10.


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

For your setup it might be 8 yds and 20 yds, you can try, say, your 20 yd pin at 6, 7, 8, 9 yds and see where it's dead on in addition to 20yds. Or you can run the numbers on an archery program like OT2. If you'd like to see the equations and download an Excel spreadsheet to calculate trajectories for yourself there's a good article and download at https://sites.google.com/site/technicalarchery/technical-discussions-1/trajectory .


----------



## Carbofastdirect (Nov 25, 2013)

10 & 20 are the same on my set up also


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

You need to do more shooting at the shorter distances because it is impossible for your arrow to be 2 inches high at 10 yards, Your arrow starts out about 3 inches below your line of sight as it leaves the bow because your rest is below your sight. The arrow is on its way up to your line of sight from 0 yards until it reaches your line of sight which for me is right at 9 to 10 yards where my 20 yard pin is dead on perfect, and then my arrow goes about a half inch high by the time it gets to 15 or 16 yards and then it is on its way back down to 20 yards being dead on perfect.

Many people never spend the time to get these numbers in their head and really don't understand how to aim under 20 yards and I see it all the time on the 3d courses through out the year. Things get really cool when you start shooting at 2 yards or 3 yards.


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

It all depends on your setup, but 10 and 20 are usually close enough that most use the same pin out to 20 yards. The only real way to know if your sight is right at 20 yards is to shoot at 20.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Padgett said:


> You need to do more shooting at the shorter distances because it is impossible for your arrow to be 2 inches high at 10 yards, Your arrow starts out about 3 inches below your line of sight as it leaves the bow because your rest is below your sight. The arrow is on its way up to your line of sight from 0 yards until it reaches your line of sight which for me is right at 9 to 10 yards where my 20 yard pin is dead on perfect, and then my arrow goes about a half inch high by the time it gets to 15 or 16 yards and then it is on its way back down to 20 yards being dead on perfect.
> 
> Many people never spend the time to get these numbers in their head and really don't understand how to aim under 20 yards and I see it all the time on the 3d courses through out the year. Things get really cool when you start shooting at 2 yards or 3 yards.


I have seen guys try to sight down their arrow with a compound/sights for 2 yard targets.....always comical.


----------



## diamondarcher24 (Mar 16, 2014)

NM_HighPlains said:


> That's about right for me, too.


Same here about 1.5 inches


----------



## Finq (Jul 12, 2009)

Padgett said:


> You need to do more shooting at the shorter distances because it is impossible for your arrow to be 2 inches high at 10 yards, Your arrow starts out about 3 inches below your line of sight as it leaves the bow because your rest is below your sight. The arrow is on its way up to your line of sight from 0 yards until it reaches your line of sight which for me is right at 9 to 10 yards where my 20 yard pin is dead on perfect, and then my arrow goes about a half inch high by the time it gets to 15 or 16 yards and then it is on its way back down to 20 yards being dead on perfect.
> 
> Many people never spend the time to get these numbers in their head and really don't understand how to aim under 20 yards and I see it all the time on the 3d courses through out the year. Things get really cool when you start shooting at 2 yards or 3 yards.


But that depends on the individual setup, no? 
For one archer, the arrow might cross the line of sight at 12yds, for someone else it might be 13yds and another one has it at 9yds... ?
Depending on how long your draw length is, how fast your arrow, how long your dovetail of the sight (if there is one), how high your anchor/peep, etc?

I'd say my 20m/22yd mark is about a finger's width high at 10m/11yds.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Finq said:


> But that depends on the individual setup, no?
> For one archer, the arrow might cross the line of sight at 12yds, for someone else it might be 13yds and another one has it at 9yds... ?
> Depending on how long your draw length is, how fast your arrow, how long your dovetail of the sight (if there is one), how high your anchor/peep, etc?
> 
> I'd say my 20m/22yd mark is about a finger's width high at 10m/11yds.



Yes....it depends on individual setup.

I shoot at close range with my hunting setups specifically for spring turkeys. There will be a point where my pin choice switches. Normally it is around 7 or 8 yards. Since my ONLY concern with POI on turkey hunting is hitting too low I find the point where it is not acceptable to shoot with my 20 yard pin when moving closer to the target. Once I find that spot, that is the distance I set my decoy. If a gobbler is at or behind the decoy, I shoot my 20 and if he is in front I shoot my 40.


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

Remember your POI will be LOW of your 20 yard pin at very close distances. How low depends on your setup (peep relative to nock/rest). Could be 4 inches easy.


----------



## shimmon83 (Jul 10, 2014)

I was shooting at home sunday, shot my 20 yard "pin" (hha slider) at 10 yards, then at 15, then at 20, then at 25, then at 30. I didn't see much variance till 25 and 30 yards. I knew it would be close but I never shot a string of shots like that before, I thought it was kind of interesting to do.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

This is exactly why I spend time every year for hunting and 3d shooting these short distances and learning how the arrow works for my setup, it only takes a few minutes to confirm the truth from 9 to 20 yards for me. Now for me to get things in my head from 8 yards down to 2 yards is a little harder to do and you need to write some things down or you will forget.

This year I shot probably 40 3d tournaments and out of those tournaments I had around 4 shots that were 10 yards or less and my shortest this year was a 3 yard shot at a turkey. The 10 yard shot was in open a at a national asa tournament and I smoked the 12 ring but there were many high level asa shooters that totally missed because they used some stupid setting on their sight. My other two short shots were around 4 or 5 yards. 

The shot that a hunter needs to concentrate on is the straight down shot from a treestand that is around 15 to 17 feet tall, This shot if not practiced is a easy shot that you are going to hit poorly because you didn't know how to aim. It is only a 5 to 6 yard shot and the arrow is going to hit under the 20 yard pin, so I usually put a small target on my 4 wheeler and take it to my stand early in the season and shoot this specific shot a few times to get it in my head. When I do this I take a buddy and a small tube with a rope on it and one of us is on the ground and pulls the arrows and puts them in the tube and moves the target and we shoot a variety of angles and distances and then switch.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

I hit the same 1 inch dot at 10 yd. and 20 yd. with my setup. 30/60 DNA w/377 gr. Blue Streak Selects. 25 yards is a bit low and progressively lower from there on out.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

At 10 yards I use my 30 yard pin. Up real close like 5 yards I use my 50, you need to try some close shots and see because it will depend on your setup.


----------



## snapper tapper (Aug 5, 2009)

Anything under 10 I shoot my 40yd. My 1st pin is sighted at 28yds


----------



## tminc (Mar 2, 2013)

mine is the same at 10 and 20


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

Wildan said:


> Two inch's high at 10 yards and two inch's low at 30 yards,wait,why do I need more than one pin for hunting?A little sarcastic this morning,with the speed of today's bows for most people one pin with suffice for hunting out to 40 yards or so with a little practice.
> I set my HHA slider at about 27 yards and that covers 95% of my hunting situations.


Let's see, I shoot one hunting arrow per year and thousands of target arrows per year .
I like my 20, 30, 40 and 50 meter pins, but that's just me.
But yeah, one 27 yard pin will cover most hunting distances


----------



## Twitko (Nov 29, 2012)

My Motive's graph - 10yards and 20 yards are the almost the same ... so I can use my first pin (set for 20) for 10 also ...


----------



## rick prather (Aug 23, 2007)

Strodav said:


> Depends on your setup. For my 60# / 28" setup with 308 gr target arrows 10 yds and 20 yds are both dead on with my 20 yd pin. The reason for this is that the trajectory of an arrow is an arc (upside down parabola) so there will be 2 distances for every pin that will be dead on, one closer then at the sighted in distance. Another example is on the NFAA field course bunny stage where the closest shot is 20 ft. For my setup, my 30 yd pin is dead on at 20ft.


Exactly


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

That little graph of your arrow flight is a perfect depiction of what a arrow is doing when it leaves your bow, it is showing the arrow starting about 3.5 inches below the line of sight and coming up to the line of sight at 9 yards for the first time and then from there it is about .75 inches above at 15 yards which is the maximum and then it is on the way down to 20 yards where it crosses the line of sight for the second time.

Just two years ago I had a shot at a doe that was basically exactly 20 yards away and about 5 feet in front of me was a limb that when I came to full draw lined up perfectly on her chest where I wanted to hit with my sight pin. So did I take the shot? You are dang right I took the shot because at 5 feet my arrow is a couple inches below the limb on the way by. I totally smoked that doe. Now if the limb had been 8 yards to 11 yards from me when taking that shot I wouldn't have taken the shot because my arrow by then has closed down on the line of sight and I would probably nail the limb. These are the things that I love about bowhunting.


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

Padgett said:


> You need to do more shooting at the shorter distances because it is impossible for your arrow to be 2 inches high at 10 yards....
> 
> Many people never spend the time to get these numbers in their head and really don't understand how to aim under 20 yards and I see it all the time on the 3d courses through out the year. Things get really cool when you start shooting at 2 yards or 3 yards.


10-20 are pretty much the same pin for me. Now, 10 FEET, like on the NFAA Hunter and Field close shots... those are totally different. I'm using my 20 on top of the bull there. I _have_ tested this, shoot a LOT at 12 yards and my 20 yard pin is at the bottom of the dot at 12 yards.


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

Boubou said:


> Let's see, I shoot one hunting arrow per year and thousands of target arrows per year .
> I like my 20, 30, 40 and 50 meter pins, but that's just me.
> But yeah, one 27 yard pin will cover most hunting distances


Exactly. Plus when I'm hunting, I'm not trying to hit an X. Just trying to hit a 10 ring and a pretty big 10 ring at that.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

talon1961 said:


> I hit the same 1 inch dot at 10 yd. and 20 yd. with my setup. 30/60 DNA w/377 gr. Blue Streak Selects. 25 yards is a bit low and progressively lower from there on out.


Ditto for me with my 28/60 DNA and 362 grain arrows


----------



## mullannix930 (May 14, 2010)

I have adjusted my pin to hit just high of the spot at 10. I'm going to move back and try from 20 to see how it does.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

My 20 yard pin is dead on at 10 yds as well.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

It all depends on your speed and pin gap. Even at 300 fps the trajectory at 20 and 10 are not flat, but close enough for most all shoots. It might be as little as 1/4" or 1/2" inch differance. At 330 fps the rise is less and less to 20 then it drops in 1" already at 25 yds.


----------



## MrBobo (Sep 28, 2009)

It's also allot about *parallax.* That is, how high your front sight and peep are above your arrow. Considering the same thing happens with a scoped rifle shooting at 2,000 + feet per second, speed means very very little for a bow and arrow at 10 yards or less.


----------



## mullannix930 (May 14, 2010)

I checked at 20, and there is a difference. it is about 1", and probably is mostly me. Here is my 20 yard group.


----------



## cwcamographics (Jul 13, 2012)

I had the biggest freak nasty buck I have ever seen at 65 yards. I threw all I had. Snort wheezed, grunted, growled, and bleated. He didn't even look at me. I have never seen anything like him and a 186" is the biggest. I was shaking for a good half hr. He was checking the edge of a thicket. The most exciting night I've ever had.


----------



## cwcamographics (Jul 13, 2012)

Ha wrong post!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

skiisme753 said:


> It all depends on your setup, but 10 and 20 are usually close enough that most use the same pin out to 20 yards. The only real way to know if your sight is right at 20 yards is to shoot at 20.


I'm with you on this one. Set pin at 20 and then check at 10.


----------



## force1 (Jul 14, 2004)

spot on at 10 and 20 but the 15 will be a little hot!


----------



## Feral buster (Jan 3, 2013)

Your 10 and 20 yds should be same or extremly close poi with the speed of modern bows. It shows your dloop needs slight adjustment in height. You can spin it around your bowstring like the thread of a screw one or two rotations will sort it out. In your case the mocking point is high. Rotate the dloop down the serving to solve the is due. Try this link it will explain. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=f25Wr1EULRg


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

reylamb said:


> I have seen guys try to sight down their arrow with a compound/sights for 2 yard targets.....always comical.


Actually you might be surprised how well that works for 6 ft away.....


----------



## padeadeye (May 13, 2010)

10 and 25 are the same for me.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I had forgotten about this thread and just read through it and saw my posts, this is always a fun conversation to have with people. It really screws them up when I move up to 2 or three yards and use something like 95 yards on my target bow to hit dead on. You can almost see their brain swell, I usually let them shoot first at 2 yards at something like a golf tee and then I set my sight and let them see that I have set it on 95 yards and then I smoke the gold tee. Their arrow is usually right at 3 inches away.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Strodav said:


> For your setup it might be 8 yds and 20 yds, you can try, say, your 20 yd pin at 6, 7, 8, 9 yds and see where it's dead on in addition to 20yds. Or you can run the numbers on an archery program like OT2. If you'd like to see the equations and download an Excel spreadsheet to calculate trajectories for yourself there's a good article and download at https://sites.google.com/site/technicalarchery/technical-discussions-1/trajectory .


Its all about peep height and draw in relation to the nock point. so everyone will be a little different because the triangle will be bigger with a higher peep then a lower.


----------



## beeksie (Aug 23, 2015)

htr at 60 lbs and I'm half inch high at 10 yds


----------



## stringbean (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm an inch high at ten with my indoor set up 60# pro comp 529gr goldtip 30x


----------

